# Mk677 vs HGH



## GymGod (Feb 14, 2021)

What’s everyone’s thoughts and experiences with these two compounds, pros and cons, and what you would prefer over the other.


----------



## M.Greger87 (Feb 14, 2021)

I've done mk677 a few times, currently on 30mg preworkout. I like the appetite increase and I sleep like a rock. Helps me throw on some pounds fairly quickly especially when going high carb. I did a post on my experience with it.


----------



## GymGod (Feb 14, 2021)

M.Greger87 said:


> I've done mk677 a few times, currently on 30mg preworkout. I like the appetite increase and I sleep like a rock. Helps me throw on some pounds fairly quickly especially when going high carb. I did a post on my experience with it.


Thank you brother I’ll check that out. Have you ran GH?


----------



## brock8282 (Feb 14, 2021)

personally unless someone can afford pharma grade gh (proably bare minimum $5 per iu), i would go with mk677. But with mk677 you have to be a lot more conscientious about insulin sensitivity then say a moderate dose of gh (4-5iu per day).


----------



## GymGod (Feb 14, 2021)

brock8282 said:


> personally unless someone can afford pharma grade gh (proably bare minimum $5 per iu), i would go with mk677. But with mk677 you have to be a lot more conscientious about insulin sensitivity then say a moderate dose of gh (4-5iu per day).


Oooo I don’t like that...I been reading a lot and bodybuilders advice and some say mk677 is much better but I actually just stumbled on two now that say the complete opposite and even with generic HGH they found completely different side effects that were much better and the gains took longer but were much better and the skin differences with acne and stuff was way better too and clearly stated there’s a significant difference between the two when switching and that even cheap generic HGH was preferred over Mk677


----------



## kimjongun (Feb 17, 2021)

M.Greger87 said:


> I've done mk677 a few times, currently on 30mg preworkout. I like the appetite increase and I sleep like a rock. Helps me throw on some pounds fairly quickly especially when going high carb. I did a post on my experience with it.



Do you tend to get numb hands with mk?  A few months ago, I was trying to be clever, 1.5 IU hGH in the morning, and 25mg mk677 before bed.  6 weeks in the hand numbness was too much to take.

This time around, I'm only taking 1.5IU hGH, no mk677, and my hands are back to being a little tingly but not bad.

Curious if others have experienced this.


----------



## j2048b (Feb 17, 2021)

brock8282 said:


> personally unless someone can afford pharma grade gh (proably bare minimum $5 per iu), i would go with mk677. But with mk677 you have to be a lot more conscientious about insulin sensitivity then say a moderate dose of gh (4-5iu per day).



Damn really? Why i wonder? So does mk make ur glucose rise more quickly than gh?


----------



## GymGod (Feb 17, 2021)

kimjongun said:


> Do you tend to get numb hands with mk?  A few months ago, I was trying to be clever, 1.5 IU hGH in the morning, and 25mg mk677 before bed.  6 weeks in the hand numbness was too much to take.
> 
> This time around, I'm only taking 1.5IU hGH, no mk677, and my hands are back to being a little tingly but not bad.
> 
> Curious if others have experienced this.


That’s odd sounds like the GH issue never heard it with MK though maybe your body just needed to adjust to the GH


----------



## GymGod (Feb 17, 2021)

j2048b said:


> Damn really? Why i wonder? So does mk make ur glucose rise more quickly than gh?


Not sure wondering the same but definitely heard a bunch of people saying the same thing


----------



## brock8282 (Feb 17, 2021)

j2048b said:


> Damn really? Why i wonder? So does mk make ur glucose rise more quickly than gh?



its going to depend on dose, in my experience 4-5iu of gh will not effect your insulin sensitivity as greatly as mk. What's the mechanism? honestly i can't remember anymore, but growth hormone is a counter regulatory hormone to insulin. When your blood sugar levels are too low your body will release growth hormone and this will bring your blood sugar level back up. If you consider that, it all makes sense. With this, you can still use it but its just something you have to consider, maybe implementing 2-3 really low carb days a week, add in metformin or berberine, 2-3iu humalog per meal for people who know what they are doing etc.


----------



## j2048b (Feb 17, 2021)

brock8282 said:


> its going to depend on dose, in my experience 4-5iu of gh will not effect your insulin sensitivity as greatly as mk. What's the mechanism? honestly i can't remember anymore, but growth hormone is a counter regulatory hormone to insulin. When your blood sugar levels are too low your body will release growth hormone and this will bring your blood sugar level back up. If you consider that, it all makes sense. With this, you can still use it but its just something you have to consider, maybe implementing 2-3 really low carb days a week, add in metformin or berberine, 2-3iu humalog per meal for people who know what they are doing etc.



Sooo gh is better as its mechanism is better....dayum, i have blood sugar issues already without using mk, i guess its time for me to reconsider what im going to take


----------



## brock8282 (Feb 17, 2021)

j2048b said:


> Sooo gh is better as its mechanism is better....dayum, i have blood sugar issues already without using mk, i guess its time for me to reconsider what im going to take



man, if you have blood sugar issues already i would avoid all gh, and gh secretagogueproducts. IMO they really arent worth the price unless you are already at a high level, or if you are 35+ then 2iu of pharma gh can do wonders. I can't remember who i heard say it, one of the top 90's guy, giving advice to a top amateur, something like save up to run gh for 3-4 months and then once you have the money, spend it all on test.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Feb 17, 2021)

Ive been on MK for almost a year now. I also cycle other things too. I can't say which in preference of gh vs mk. But I like it. I don't think I could afford gh honestly because I would want to run it for 8months. 
Mk in bulk is fairly cheap comparatively. And I believe its a lot safer.  
Ive gained a LOT this year. More than I ever have in a years time before. So I can vouch that it significantly helps I just don't know how much. 
Ive been on since November and I'm running it continuously for the next 4 months too. I'll keep posting about it. 
Gh gives a lot of ppl "GH gut" its swelling in the upper abdominal area. Im much on cutting and going aesthetic. So another reason I stick to the secretagouge. 
You'll also need to keep track of your other levels with GH, frequent bloods I've read. To do this safely. 
Good luck my friend.


----------



## Trump (Feb 17, 2021)

tell us more about this gh gut you speak of?



MrInsensitive said:


> Ive been on MK for almost a year now. I also cycle other things too. I can't say which in preference of gh vs mk. But I like it. I don't think I could afford gh honestly because I would want to run it for 8months.
> Mk in bulk is fairly cheap comparatively. And I believe its a lot safer.
> Ive gained a LOT this year. More than I ever have in a years time before. So I can vouch that it significantly helps I just don't know how much.
> Ive been on since November and I'm running it continuously for the next 4 months too. I'll keep posting about it.
> ...


----------



## GymGod (Feb 17, 2021)

brock8282 said:


> man, if you have blood sugar issues already i would avoid all gh, and gh secretagogueproducts. IMO they really arent worth the price unless you are already at a high level, or if you are 35+ then 2iu of pharma gh can do wonders. I can't remember who i heard say it, one of the top 90's guy, giving advice to a top amateur, something like save up to run gh for 3-4 months and then once you have the money, spend it all on test.



lmaoooo spend it all on test hahahaha I kinda like that ! I still would like to try GH atleast 6-12 months with a cruise and a blast in those months and see what happens


----------



## GymGod (Feb 17, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> Ive been on MK for almost a year now. I also cycle other things too. I can't say which in preference of gh vs mk. But I like it. I don't think I could afford gh honestly because I would want to run it for 8months.
> Mk in bulk is fairly cheap comparatively. And I believe its a lot safer.
> Ive gained a LOT this year. More than I ever have in a years time before. So I can vouch that it significantly helps I just don't know how much.
> Ive been on since November and I'm running it continuously for the next 4 months too. I'll keep posting about it.
> ...


Mk677 also effects everyone differently and some people do really well on it while some others bodies don’t do well on it or see results like other people did. Each person responds differently to it


----------



## GymGod (Feb 17, 2021)

Trump said:


> tell us more about this gh gut you speak of?


I thought that’s only on like serious levels of GH abuse for years?


----------



## Trump (Feb 17, 2021)

I don’t think it’s anything to do with gh, I believe it’s more down to over eating and insulin. Could be wrong though



GymGod said:


> I thought that’s only on like serious levels of GH abuse for years?


----------



## GymGod (Feb 17, 2021)

Trump said:


> I don’t think it’s anything to do with gh, I believe it’s more down to over eating and insulin. Could be wrong though


It is insulin for sure I do know that but it can also go away by just stop taking it


----------



## MrInsensitive (Feb 17, 2021)

It’s a combination of an abundance of HGH 
insulin
high caloric intake and carb loading. 
It doesn’t take long to become a noticeable effect, or long term abuse. It was my very first cycle of mk @50mg a day. 

it is reversible. I’ve experienced it myself, with high levels of ibutamoren, without excessive carbs and normal ranges of calories which have been kept the same even before my use of mk. 
which is why I say, I avoid exogenous HGH. It’s a lot more powerful concerning side effects. 
but as you say, everyone is different. But I’m one of “those lots of ppl”.


----------



## Trump (Feb 17, 2021)

what doses are causing you to get a gh gut?



MrInsensitive said:


> It’s a combination of an abundance of HGH
> insulin
> high caloric intake and carb loading.
> It doesn’t take long to become a noticeable effect, or long term abuse. It was my very first cycle of mk @50mg a day.
> ...


----------



## MrInsensitive (Feb 17, 2021)

Trump said:


> what doses are causing you to get a gh gut?



it was my first cycle @50mg a day. 
split into 2 doses, morning while fasted, pre workout, and once before bed.

any advice to combat this?


----------



## GymGod (Feb 17, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> It’s a combination of an abundance of HGH
> insulin
> high caloric intake and carb loading.
> It doesn’t take long to become a noticeable effect, or long term abuse. It was my very first cycle of mk @50mg a day.
> ...


So your saying you got the same GH gut side effect on MK677?


----------



## Adrenolin (Feb 17, 2021)

Trump said:


> I don’t think it’s anything to do with gh, I believe it’s more down to over eating and insulin. Could be wrong though


I agree it being caused in part by the copious quantities of food being consumed, but GHJ and Slin also have a factor at play. Not so much GH itself, but elevated IGF coupled with Insulin and lots of food makes for a very anabolic environment for growth. The gut grows cause there's so many IGF receptors through the intestines and they're constantly working to process all the food, the end result is growth in the gut. It can definitely be minimized but you'd never be able to maximize your growth potential and minimize the risk of developing an enlarged gut simultaneously..


----------



## j2048b (Feb 17, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> Ive been on MK for almost a year now. I also cycle other things too. I can't say which in preference of gh vs mk. But I like it. I don't think I could afford gh honestly because I would want to run it for 8months.
> Mk in bulk is fairly cheap comparatively. And I believe its a lot safer.
> Ive gained a LOT this year. More than I ever have in a years time before. So I can vouch that it significantly helps I just don't know how much.
> Ive been on since November and I'm running it continuously for the next 4 months too. I'll keep posting about it.
> ...




honestly a good ch-y-na gh is not that expensive, sh it, stop dipping, drinmin beer and a few other things and set aside that cash and u can afford a 100 iu kit per month...(telling this to myself as well)


----------



## MrInsensitive (Feb 17, 2021)

j2048b said:


> honestly a good ch-y-na gh is not that expensive, sh it, stop dipping, drinmin beer and a few other things and set aside that cash and u can afford a 100 iu kit per month...(telling this to myself as well)


the problem in my case (assuming you’re speaking to me as well) isn’t simply the cash. It’s the purchase. I don’t make orders unless my wife is on board with me. Speaking of “affording” it right now, is a lot of factors outside of funds. 
That’s the rule of our house. Likewise, she doesn’t make purchases without my blessing. 
I’m doing well with mk677. I’ve gotten amazing results that are undeniably unattainable without the aid of it in my cycles, this year. 
if and when this stops working so well, I’ll begin the process of convincing her to condone this purchase. 
but as it sits, “if it ain’t broke, don’t fix it”.


----------



## GymGod (Feb 17, 2021)

j2048b said:


> honestly a good ch-y-na gh is not that expensive, sh it, stop dipping, drinmin beer and a few other things and set aside that cash and u can afford a 100 iu kit per month...(telling this to myself as well)


Amen! Lol and it’s actually not that far off from MK677 for good generics


----------



## GymGod (Feb 17, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> the problem in my case (assuming you’re speaking to me as well) isn’t simply the cash. It’s the purchase. I don’t make orders unless my wife is on board with me. Speaking of “affording” it right now, is a lot of factors outside of funds.
> That’s the rule of our house. Likewise, she doesn’t make purchases without my blessing.
> I’m doing well with mk677. I’ve gotten amazing results that are undeniably unattainable without the aid of it in my cycles, this year.
> if and when this stops working so well, I’ll begin the process of convincing her to condone this purchase.
> but as it sits, “if it ain’t broke, don’t fix it”.


True true...and every penny counts that’s for sure especially with kids too


----------



## brock8282 (Feb 17, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> it was my first cycle @50mg a day.
> split into 2 doses, morning while fasted, pre workout, and once before bed.
> 
> any advice to combat this?



im guessing the gut you are experiencing is due to shit blood glucose levels causing bloating and water retention.


----------



## GymGod (Feb 17, 2021)

brock8282 said:


> im guessing the gut you are experiencing is due to shit blood glucose levels causing bloating and water retention.



must be cuz I’ve never heard the same gut issue with Mk677 &#55358;&#56596;....


----------



## MrInsensitive (Feb 18, 2021)

It subsided when I cut the dose in half.
I didn’t change my diet whatsoever, pre cycle to on cycle.
I've always been a pretty clean eater. I can attest it was the effect of more HGH. 
Things didn’t return completely to normal, at first. Bloating isn’t anywhere near as bad now that I’ve leveled off and gotten use to the dose I’ve been consistent with (25mg split into morning and evening)
but while running 50mg it was insane. Uncomfortable.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Feb 18, 2021)

I’ll get a testing kit soon and monitor that more closely. Good idea, thanks.
I never had any symptoms of high blood glucose levels. Nor do I have a diet that fits the criteria for that opportunity. But, as we all say, blood tells all. I’ll find out.


----------



## Tiny (Feb 18, 2021)

brock8282 said:


> im guessing the gut you are experiencing is due to shit blood glucose levels causing bloating and water retention.




This gets my vote


----------



## GymGod (Feb 19, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> I’ll get a testing kit soon and monitor that more closely. Good idea, thanks.
> I never had any symptoms of high blood glucose levels. Nor do I have a diet that fits the criteria for that opportunity. But, as we all say, blood tells all. I’ll find out.


That’s pretty interesting you’ve had no symptoms and your diets fine and yet there still might be shit levels...kinda doesn’t make sense especially being in this game for a while you end up being really close getting to know your body so much so we can dial it in by heart


----------



## MrInsensitive (Feb 19, 2021)

It’s a possibility, but I doubt it. my doc agrees with me and the research I’ve analyzed to bring the conclusion that it’s a massive uptick even in an abuse sort of sense. 
Abuse of HGH can cause palumboism. More so in use of exogenous HGH. 
That’s the takeaway from my research and there’s plenty of anecdotal evidence to back that up.


----------



## Ilovehgh (Feb 20, 2021)

Berberine should be taken when on mk-677 or hgh to keep blood glucose levels stable/lower. It's a good supp to take year round actually. Thanks.


----------



## GymGod (Feb 20, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> It’s a possibility, but I doubt it. my doc agrees with me and the research I’ve analyzed to bring the conclusion that it’s a massive uptick even in an abuse sort of sense.
> Abuse of HGH can cause palumboism. More so in use of exogenous HGH.
> That’s the takeaway from my research and there’s plenty of anecdotal evidence to back that up.


Ya I can’t find anything on it but it does say from abuse and insulin levels and could be reversed if u stop taking it


----------



## GymGod (Feb 20, 2021)

Ilovehgh said:


> Berberine should be taken when on mk-677 or hgh to keep blood glucose levels stable/lower. It's a good supp to take year round actually. Thanks.


Good to know thank you


----------



## lfod14 (Feb 21, 2021)

There is no "vs", MK, Ipam, CJC, none of them are HGH, none of them give you the results HGH gives you. Only use for any of the HGH workarounds is MK when you don't have the appetite to eat enough. It's great at that!


----------



## Badleroybrown (Feb 21, 2021)

j2048b said:


> honestly a good ch-y-na gh is not that expensive, sh it, stop dipping, drinmin beer and a few other things and set aside that cash and u can afford a 100 iu kit per month...(telling this to myself as well)


 Yes Sir. With a good China it is no problem to run at least a kit a month. A lot of good products out there. I got some kits for a good guy I know thru one of my long time friends and he reached out and told me that the gh was some of the best he ever had and he has been at this for 30yrs. If I told you what I paid for it you wouldn’t it’s almost to good to be true. But hey we all have great sources. Anyway I am getting a pedicure with my wife right now and it is gonna cost me with tip almost what a kit cost...hmm gh or pedicure. With this chick massaging my calf’s right now I think I will skip the gh. Hahahahah lmao.


----------



## Trump (Feb 21, 2021)

if your getting a pedicure your need more test not hgh 



Badleroybrown said:


> Yes Sir. With a good China it is no problem to run at least a kit a month. A lot of good products out there. I got some kits for a good guy I know thru one of my long time friends and he reached out and told me that the gh was some of the best he ever had and he has been at this for 30yrs. If I told you what I paid for it you wouldn’t it’s almost to good to be true. But hey we all have great sources. Anyway I am getting a pedicure with my wife right now and it is gonna cost me with tip almost what a kit cost...hmm gh or pedicure. With this chick massaging my calf’s right now I think I will skip the gh. Hahahahah lmao.


----------



## j2048b (Feb 22, 2021)

Badleroybrown said:


> Yes Sir. With a good China it is no problem to run at least a kit a month. A lot of good products out there. I got some kits for a good guy I know thru one of my long time friends and he reached out and told me that the gh was some of the best he ever had and he has been at this for 30yrs. If I told you what I paid for it you wouldn’t it’s almost to good to be true. But hey we all have great sources. Anyway I am getting a pedicure with my wife right now and it is gonna cost me with tip almost what a kit cost...hmm gh or pedicure. With this chick massaging my calf’s right now I think I will skip the gh. Hahahahah lmao.



Tell us all and show us some blood work for the gh!!! Ive heard a few sigma places carry the good ch-y-na generics i just dont ever order int...


----------



## MrInsensitive (Feb 22, 2021)

lfod14 said:


> There is no "vs", MK, Ipam, CJC, none of them are HGH, none of them give you the results HGH gives you. Only use for any of the HGH workarounds is MK when you don't have the appetite to eat enough. It's great at that!


This isn’t true. Research data shows many users experienced up to 80% increase above normal ranges in HGH production. That’s a hell of a jump. 

Not from increase dosages. There isn’t much difference between baseline hike and high dose hike in gh. BUT it increase significantly; IGF1 production. 

Granted, some users (there’s always outliers with any product) only see around a 40-50% hike. So theoretically, mk677 will only take you so far. (For example up to 80% above normal production) whereas exogenous HGH @ 4ius a day takes most users to 90% above their normal production. 
while at the same time, exogenous hgh can do a lot more damage to someone who’s not being monitored by an MD or getting frequent bloods. Like prostrate growth, the growing of existing cancer cells, insulin resistance, things like that. Is a huge risk factor debating with yourself between the two. I’ve had this debate with myself for months. 
im in this for the long haul. So I wanted to know what cycling it for 6mos with constant usage the remaining 6 months. Vs using HGH injections for a year cycling on and off equaling 5 months on 1 off 5 on again. 
One is significantly safer but both yield extremely Similar results. 
One is significantly cheaper and the other is almost sure to work for everyone. 

mk677 doesn’t cause growth in breast tissue, which can be a problem for exogenous HGH users. 
No matter what mg/UI you inject of HGH, your body uses it up within an hour or less
whereas mk677 spikes your natural production even at its normal times of release, like bedtime for example. Because the half life is well within range to be dosed once daily. 
A lot of HGH users inject two times a day. A lot of advanced users- 3x a day. 

The list goes on, the point is, hell yes this is a debate and a smart one to have based on your risk factors, existing health profile, goals, and especially your capabilities to be advised by a doctor or at the very least, frequented blood tests. 
one can cost you upwards of $300 a month, adding bac water, slin pins, and bloods
the other can cost you around $600 a year. 
you do the math.


----------

